# Sample Results Found Asian Carp eDNA in Sandusky Bay



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Analysis of water samples indicated Sandusky Bay and Sandusky River have tested positive for the presence of silver carp environmental DNA (eDNA).More...

More...


----------

